# Love the slopes



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm Alex, 33 years old, born in Russia, moved to Portugal and currently living in the UK. 

I have been snowboarding (or trying to) for 4 year. Started late but I absolutely love the sport! (fell in love before even trying it).

Good vibes for everyone!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

pretty good English. Must have been in the UK for a while now eh?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Ha makes me laugh when these dudes apologise for their English and then proceed to write better than half of the native speakers on here.

Welcome kovitch, I'm in the UK also (down south and a long way from any proper riding), I also started late (30), 12 years later and I'm clucking like a crack ho looking for my first fix of snow this season.


----------



## kovitch (Oct 31, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> pretty good English. Must have been in the UK for a while now eh?


Cheers dude! In Feb will be my 4th year in the UK. My wife is English that might have helped... :wink:



Snow Hound said:


> Ha makes me laugh when these dudes apologise for their English and then proceed to write better than half of the native speakers on here.
> 
> Welcome kovitch, I'm in the UK also (down south and a long way from any proper riding), I also started late (30), 12 years later and I'm clucking like a crack ho looking for my first fix of snow this season.


Yes, no proper riding place in the UK, unfortunately... I'm also living down south, in Southampton.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to the board! I love your attitude 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

